

Ask HN: Please, help me to choose a GPS app to develop - kiruri

During my Winter-Spring 2011 Term at the university I have to develop a GPS application (Lin&#38;Win) that helps a user to play geocaching (it must take coordinates in a LOC file and guide a user to find all hidden geocaches).<p>Since I have to spend my time on it anyway, I want to develop some additional features that will make it useful to the real users. And probably I will publish it under GPL.<p>So the question is: what GPS application to develop in these 3-4 months?<p>The most obvious answer is an Android app, but I think there is a lot of geocaching apps already, and new features needed instead.<p>Or maybe there is a piece of GPS software that has no open source alternatives? I would gladly consider that.<p>Any ideas?<p>Thanks!
======
bakbak
I don't know whether Nokia's Ovi Maps will allow to build something nice but
it's a best GPS s/w i've ever used, it is based on vector technology and
doesn't need Data plan so any app developed on the top of this platform would
be very interesting ...

~~~
kiruri
Thanks, I will check that.

